# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Eνισχυτής, Home Cinema & HiFi >  Καίγονται τα τρανζίστορ ισχύος

## ezizu

Έχω ένα πρόβλημα με τον παρακάτω ενισχυτή:
AMPLIFIER A.F.-schematic.GIF


Είχε κάψει το ένα ζευγάρι τρανζίστορ από τα εξόδου (2SD1047 - 2SB817) στο ένα κανάλι . Αλλάχτηκαν με ίδιου τύπου (αγορασμένα από Βασιλειάδη elektronik.gr - Θεσσαλονίκη ) και τα δύο ζευγάρια τρανζίστορ ισχύος ,στο κανάλι που είχε το πρόβλημα ,καθώς και οι μίκες σιλικόνης αυτών των τρανζίστων.Όλα τα άλλα εξαρτήματα μετρήθηκαν με πολύμετρο και δεν έδειχναν πρόβλημα.
Ο ενισχυτής για 3 ημέρες ,έπαιζε κανονικά για 3-4 ώρες κάθε μέρα ,σε φορτία 8Ωμ και σε ένταση τόση ,ώστε ίσα που να αρχίζει να ψαλιδίζει τις κορυφές στην έξοδο στα δυνατά περάσματα του μπάσου (έλεγχος κυματομορφής με παλμογράφο). Εννοήτε είχε γίνει ρύθμιση στο ρεύμα ηρεμίας (ίδια ένδειξη με του άλλου καναλιού),ένδειξη από 12mV-15 mV πάνω στις 4 αντιστάσεις 0,33Ωμ των τρανζίστορ εξόδου, ξανατσεκάρισμα μετά από μιση ώρα (και στα δύο κανάλια για ρεύμα ηρεμίας , dc offset κ.λ.π.) και οι ενδείξεις παρόμοιες στα δυο κανάλια. 
Παραμόρφωση crossover δεν υπήρχε (μέτρηση στον παλμογράφο), και στο άκουσμά του δεν είχε κανένα αισθητό πρόβλημα.Τάση offset 45mV κρύος και 53mV ζεστός ,μετά από μιση ώρα παιξίματος.
Το ρεύμα ηρεμίας ,οταν ζεστενόταν έπεφτε από 7-10mV στις 4 αντιστάσεις 0,33Ωμ στα εξόδου. 
Έχει γίνει συζήτηση για την ρύθμιση του ρεύματος ηρεμίας και σε ποστ άλλου θέματος για το ίδιο κύκλωμα.
Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι την τέταρτη ημέρα ,παίζοντας στην μισή ένταση από τις προηγούμενες ,με τα ίδια φορτία ,και το ίδιο cd ,μετά από περίπου 2 ώρες ξαναέκαψε τα εξοδου ,στο ίδιο κανάλι και αυτή την φορά τα τρία από τα τέσσερα.Τα υπόλοιπα εξαρτήματα μετρήθηκαν ξανά και δεν έδειξαν πρόβλημα.Το άλλο κανάλι λειτουργούσε κανονικά και η θερμοκρασία νορμάλ και στα δύο (πολύ λιγότερη από όταν έπαιζε σχεδόν στο όριο τις προηγούμενες ημέρες).

Υπάρχει περίπτωση να έχει πρόβλημα το κύκλωμα και να παίζει σχεδόν στο όριο (σε φορτία 8Ωμ) για περίπου 10-11 ώρες χωρίς να πάθει τίποτα;
Άν υπήρχε κάτι δεν θα έπρεπε να ξανακαεί σε πολύ λιγότερο χρόνο;
Μήπως τα καινούργια τρανζίστορ είναι μαιμού και αν ναί πως το καταλαβαίνουμε; 
 :Confused1: 
Συγνώμη για το μεγάλο ποστ μου αλλά ,νομίζω έπρεπε να αναλύσω λίγο την ιστορία με τον συγκεκριμένο ενισχυτή για καλύτερη κατανόηση του προβλήματος.

----------


## ezizu

Αλλάχτηκαν πάλι τα 4 εξόδου (2SB817 -2SD1047) (αγορά από Φανό - Αθήνα) και μαζί με τα εξόδου αλλάχτηκαν προληπτικά και όλα τα TIP31C - TIP32C καθώς και το BD139 για το ρεύμα ηρεμίας (κατά τις μετρήσεις έδειχναν εντάξει).
Έγιναν μετρήσεις και σε όλα τα γύρω εξαρτήματα και δεν έχουν κάποιο πρόβλημα.
Το ρεύμα ηρεμίας είναι διαφορετικό σε κάθε τρανζίστορ εξόδου (μέτρηση πάνω στις 4 αντιστάσεις 0,33Ωμ αντίστοιχα).
Από ~15mV - 25mV.
Το ίδιο όμως συμβαίνει και στο άλλο κανάλι το οποίο δεν έχει επισκευαστεί ποτέ άρα από ότι καταλαβαίνω ,είναι έτσι από την κατασκευή του.
Την άποψή μου αυτή βέβαια ,την ενισχύει και το γεγονός ότι ,παρόλο που και τα δύο κανάλια λειτουργούσαν κάτω από τις ίδιες συνθήκες (πηγή ήχου,φορτιό κλπ) ,κατά την δοκιμή του ενισχυτή  μετά την επισκευή του,κάηκε ξανά το κανάλι που επισκευάστηκε.
Να σημειώσω ότι το ένα ζευγάρι τρανζίστορ εξόδου , (μιλάω για το ίδιο πάντα κανάλι ),από την μάνα του ήταν 2SB817-2SD1047 και το άλλο ζευγάρι τρανζίστορ ήταν κάποια με κωδικό EBX35-16 (NPN)  και  EBX36-16 (PNP) μάρκας ΕΧΙ, για τα οποία δεν βρήκα τίποτα στο internet, και στην θέση τους κάτα την επισκεύη, έβαλα άλλο ένα ζευγάρι 2SB817-2SD1047.
Έχει κάποιος φίλος να μου δώσει κάποια πληροφορία για αυτά τα τρανζίστορ (ΕΒΧ35-16 ,ΕΒΧ36-16) ή κάποια άποψη -συμβουλή για την αντικατάσταση αυτών των τρανζίστορ με τα 2SB817-2SD1047.
Βέβαια και γενικότερες συμβουλές για την όλη επισκεύη ,είναι ευπρόσδεκτες.
Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.

----------


## ezizu

Να σας πώ τα αποτελέσματα της δεύτερης επισκευής .Ο ενισχυτής παίζει συνέχεια για 8 ώρες ,σε φορτίο 8ωμ ,με cd player και σε ένταση τέτοια, ώστε το σήμα στην έξοδο να βγαίνει χωρίς ψαλιδισμό (δηλαδή ένα κλίκ πρίν να ψαλιδίσει το σήμα).
Το ρεύμα ηρεμίας όταν ζεστάθεί μειώνεται και μετά από 1-2 λεπτά, χωρίς να παίζει ,ανεβαίνει στην αρχική ρύθμιση.
Το dc offset είναι : κρύος 45mV - ζεστός 53mV.
Η θερμοκρασία των εξόδου μικρότερη από ότι ήταν στα τρανζίστορ της πρώτης επισκευής.
Πιστεύω ότι τώρα μάλλον είναι εντάξει και δεν θα τα ξανακάψει τα εξόδου αν λειτουργεί σε φυσιολογικά όρια.
Άρα μάλλον τα πρώτα τρανζίστορ ήταν μαιμού.

Θα μπορούσε κάποιος πιο έμπειρος να μου πεί την γνώμη του πάνω στο θέμα;

υ.γ.Για τα τρανζίστορ EBX35-16 / EBX36-16 που αναφέρω στο προηγούμενο ποστ ,υπάρχει κάποια πληροφορία;

----------


## ezizu

Σήμερα ο ενισχυτής λειτούργησε για άλλες 8 ώρες ,με τις ίδιες συνθήκες (φορτίο,ένταση ,πηγή ήχου),και όλα ήταν ίδια όπως εχθές (ρεύμα ηρεμίας,dc offset ,θερμοκρασία κ.λ.π.).
Να σημειώσω ότι ο ενισχυτής είναι ένας ALCHEMIST FORSETI APD 15.
Να εκφράσω τις εξής απορίες μου:
α)Είναι οκ το μηχάνημα ,κατά την γνώμη σας ,ή πρέπει να προσέξω και κάτι άλλο;
β)Παίζει κάτι με τα τρανζίστορ EBX35-16 / EBX36-16 (datasheet κλπ);
γ)Για πιο λόγο είχαν βάλει αυτά  τα τρανζίστορ για δεύτερο ζευγάρι εξόδου στο ίδιο κανάλι ,υπάρχει κάποια ιδιαιτερότητα;

Κάποιος πιο έμπειρος βρε παιδιά να μου πεί την γνώμη του; :Blush: 
Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.

----------


## ezizu

:Confused1:   Κανείς ,τίποτα;

----------


## east electronics

η απαντηση μαλλον θα ειναι μακρια .... αλλα αν εχεις αποριες ειμαι στην διαθεση για να τις εξηγησω ....

Αρχικα  η προσεγγιση του κατασκευαστη  εχει καποια θετικα στοιχεια και καποια αρνητικα ....

θετικο στοιχεια ειναι το  bootstrap  το οποιο προσφερει μουσικοτητα  και χαμηλη παραμορφωση αλλα εχει και καποιες ανακριβιες 
θετικο απο μια σκοπια οτι εχει βαλει τοπολογια κοινου συλλεκτη   CFP sziklai  το οποιο επισης προσφερει μουσικοτητα αλλα και ανακριβεια  σε σχεση με μια τοπολογια κοινου εκπομπου  αλλα απο την αλλη αρνητικο γιατια τα σταδια εξοδου αυτου του τυπου πεφτουν σε ταλαντωση ευκολοτερα απο τα κοινου εκπομπου .

Το πολυ κακο ειναι οτι πολυ λιγοι σχεδιαστες εχουν πετυχει να παραλληλισουν διπλα σετ τρανσιστορ εξοδου και μαλιστα και μαλιστα το καθε σετ με το δικο του ντριβερ ...ειναι γενικα πολυ δυσκολο ....Το εξηγω αυτο λιγακι: στην ουσια ενα σταδιο εξοδου CFP  δουλευει οπως του κανει κεφι ...εχει ενα δικο του gain  σε σχεση με τα κοινου εκπομπου  και απλα προσπαθει να ακολουθησει τα οδηγα τρανσιτορ αλλα δεν τα καταφερνει και τοσο καλα  πραγμα που προσδιδει στον ηχο μια λαμπατη χροια  και μια αισθηση μουσικοτητας και ελευθεριας την οποια οι ενισχυτες κονου εκπομπου δεν εχουν ....

Βασικο μειονεκτημα αυτων των ενισχυτων ειναι οτι απο την στιγμη που εχουν 8 ενεργα στοιχεια στην εξοδο  το καθε ενα απο αυτα κανει σχεδον οτι γουσταρει οποτε ειναι πολυ δυσκολο να στεθεροποιηθει  αλλα να τα καταφερεις παντως ο ενισχυτης αυτο περα απο τα παραπανω καλουδια που αναφερουμε εχει και εξαιρετικο  kick  δλδ εξαιρετικη ικανοτητα οδηγησης ακομα και σε πολυ δυσκολα φορτια κυριως γιατι το καθε εξοδου εχει το δικο του ντριβερ  

ειναι αρνητικο οτι στην εισοδο δεν υπαρχει τερμα σε οτι αφορα το ευρος του ενισχυτη  ... απο πλευρας ηχου  αυτο φυσικα ειναι οτι καλυτερο  πλην ομως αν ο ενισχυτης ταλαντωνει για αλλους λογους ασχετα με την εισοδο αυτο θα κανει την κατασταση  ακομα χειροτερη 

τωρα ...επι το πρακτεου ειναι απιθανο να εχεις βρει στο εμποριο τρανσιτορ 817-1047 τα οποια να ειναι αυθεντικα ...ειναι δεδομενο οτι ειναι μαιμουδες απλα αν εισαι τυχερος θα ειναι καλες μαιμουδες  αν εισαι ατυχος θα ειναι κακες .... 

Αν θες μπορω να σου που θα βρεις αυθεντικα τρανσιτορ και μαλιστα ματσαρισμενα ετοιμα προς χρηση αλλα υπολογιζε περιπου 18 ευρα το ζευγος 


η προσεγγιση του κατασκευαστη δεν ειναι χαζη ...δινει τετοια τροφοδοσια ωστε ο συντηρητικος ακροατης να κερδισει  headroom  και χωρο για  dynamic peaks  αλλα στην πραξη το 100% της ονμομαστικης ισχυος δεν θα ειναι πραγματικα ποτε διαθεσιμο ...

πολλοι κατασκευαστες για να λύσουν το προβλημα της ασφαλους λειτουργιας του σταδιου εξοδου  φροντιζουν να βαλουν μικροτερο μετασχηματιστη  ωστε αυτος να "βουταει" και να μην υπαρχει αρκετη τροφοδοσια ωστε να καουν τα εξοδου ...κακη προσεγγιση και με πολυ παραμορφωση απο ενα σημειο και μετα αλλα στην πραξη λειτουργει  

τελος οι πυκνωτες miller  που υπαρχουν στο σταδιο  vas  αλλα και στα οδηγα τρανσιστορ  στην ουσια τρωνε  ολη την ψυχη του ενισχυτη καταπνιγοντας  παρα πολλα και ωραια ηχοχρωματα τα οποια θα μπορουσε κατα τα αλλα να αποδωσει ο συγεκριμενος ενσιχυτης  αλλα τουλαχιστον με αυτον τον τροπο τον κραταει σε πιο ασφαλη λειτουργια .

Οταν αλλαζουμε τρανσιτορ σε εναν ενισχυτη ο χειροτερος εχθρος ειναι τα βιβλια της  EGA   τα οποια οι περισσοτεροι δεν ξερουν πως να χρησιμοποιησουν σωστα  και οδηγουν απλα και ευκολα  μηχανηματα σε ολικη καταστροφη 

Εκτος απο τα μαιμου τρανσιστορ που δεν ξερουμε τιποτα ουσιωδες για αυτα και  εκτος απο το  cob ,soa, Ft, beta drop κλπ πραγματα τα οποια ειναι παρα πολυ σημαντικα  για την σταθεροτητα του μηχανηματος ειδικοτερα οταν αυτο ειναι τοσο πουσαρισμενα φτιαγμενο 53+53 βολτ ... Αρα εαν τα τρανσιστορ που εβαλες εχουν αλλο  ft  η αλλο  cob  ειναι πολυ πιθανον να οδγησουν το μηχανημα σε καταστροφη .

στην πραξη ο ενισχυτης σου εχει καει καποια αλλη φορα στο παρελθον και καποιο γατονι εβαλε τα τρανσιτορ αυτα  γιατι θεωρησε οτι ηταν κοντα .... δεν εχει απολυτως καμμια σημασια πιο τρανσιτορ θα επιλεξεις να βαλεις ....ακομα και με τα μαιμου μπορει και να την γλυτωσεις  το προβλημα ειναι οτι για να σταθεροποιηθει  σωστα ο ενσιχυτης πρεπει να τα αλλαξεις ολα ..... 4 στο ενα καναλι και τεσσερα στο αλλο ...αλλιως θα εισαι μονιμως  με ενα ζευγαρι καμμενα λογω της διαφορας που εχουν με τα αλλα .... δεν μπορει να γινει αλλιως αν θελεις  η επισκευη σου να εχιε βαθος χρονου .... 

ειναι υποχρεωτικο να κανεις τεστ σε συχνοτητες μεχρι 100ΚΗΖ για να δεις τι γινεται ...με ημιτονο αλλα κυριως με τετεραγωνο παλμο  σε ωμικο αλλα και σε χωρητικο φορτιο για να δεις ταλανωσεις συμμετρια κλπ ....στο 1 ΚΗΖ ολοι οι ενισχυτες παιζουν μια χαρα ...τα προβληματα αρχιζουν απο τους 10 και πανω 

Αν συνεχισεις ετσι θα καταληγεις να αλλαζεις τρανσιτορ καθε εβδομαδα ....

αυτα απο μενα  οτι αλλο θελεις στη διαθεση σου

----------

jakektm (12-09-14)

----------


## east electronics

ενα αλλα σημαντικο τεστ που πρπει να κανεις ειναι να μετρησεις πτωση τασης στις αντιστασεις συλλεκτη  μια μια ξεχωριστα και οχι στο συνολο και αυτο θα σου δωσεις σαφεις ενδειξεις κατα του ποσο καλα ματσαρισμενα ειναι τα τρανσιστορ εξοδου σου οπου ανοχες μολις του 10% ειναι επιτρεπτες 

το ιδιο τεστ  σου δειχνει και κατα το ποσο τα τρανσιτορ εναι θερμοκρασιακα σε λογικη κατασταση

----------


## east electronics

μια πολυ καλη προσεγγιση επισκευης αλλα και κατα καποιον τροπο αναβαθμισης θα ηταν να κοιταξεις αφου σταθροποιηθε το μηχανημα  να δεις να μπορεις να μειωσεις τους πυκνωτες  miller  στα εξοδου  σε χαμηλοτερες τιμες για να κερδισεις ευρος και ηχοχρωματα  αλλα τοσο ωστε να μην επιρεαστει το οριο της ασφαλειας ...

γενικοτερα η εμπειρια εχει δειξει οτι οι ενισχυτες τετοιου τυπου δεν μπορουν να παιξουν με ασφαλεια με γρηγορα τρανσιτορ εξοδου ..... η καλυτερη προσεγγιση ειναι να βαζεις γρηγορα ντριβερ ακομα και 30ΜΗΖ  και αργα εξοδου .... 3 ΜΗΖ ...

Τελος για να κλεισω αυτο που εκανες ηταν να βαλεις σε ενα αμαξι δυο λαστιχα πιρελι και δυο μισελεν .... λογικο ειναι να "τραβαει" απο την μια μερια ...δεν εχει σημασια αν τα πιρελι ειναι καλυτερα απο τα μισελεν ...σημασια εχει να ειναι ολα ιδια  :Wink:

----------


## ezizu

Σάκη σε ευχάριστω πολύ που ασχολήθηκες με το θέμα μου.Είσαι πάρα πολύ κατατοπιστικός .Ο ιδιοκτήτης του ενισχυτή μου είπε ότι δεν θυμάται να έχει ξαναεπισκευαστεί στο παρελθόν,αλλά μάλλον μου λέει μπαρούφες. :Liar: 
Βέβαια πιστεύω πως το συγκεκριμένο μοντέλο έχει και κάποια κατασκευαστική ατέλεια όσο αφορά την ψύξη και αυτό το λέω γιατί ,ουσιαστικά οι κατασκευαστές ,έχουν κόψει την πλαινή λαμαρίνα του κουτιού ,την έχουν στραβώσει σε σχήμα σχεδόν Γ και πάνω εκεί πατάνε τα εξόδου.Οι εξωτερικές μεγάλες ψύξτρες είναι βιδωμένες επάνω στην επιφάνεια της λαμαρίνας που απομένει στα πλάγια του κουτιού.Και τα τρανζίστορ εξόδου επίσης ,δεν πατάνε σε όλη τους την επιφάνεια πάνω στην ψύκτρα.Μου φαίνεται λίγο πρόχειρα μελετημένο αυτό το σημείο και αν λάβεις υπόψη σου και το κόστος αγοράς του, πολύ πρόχειρο θα έλεγα. Άποψή μου.Επειδή είναι δύσκολη η φωτογράφιση αυτή τη στιγμή,έφτιαξα ένα απλό σχέδιο και πιστεύω να καταλάβεις πως είναι η ψύκτρα. 


ΨΥΚΤΡΑ ALCHEMIST FORSETI APD15.GIF
Στο πιο καινούργιο μοντέλο το έχουν αλλάξει αυτό.(Φωτογραφία):

forseti_rc_integrated_inside_channel_op_1200.jpg 

Πάντως συνεχίζει και παίζει και σήμερα χωρίς πρόβλημα για 5 ώρες συνεχόμενα .
Θα μπορούσες να μου πείς την πηγή σου για τα original τρανζίστορ ;
Και πάλι σε ευχαριστώ.

----------


## east electronics

οι ενισχυτες αυτου του τυπου εχουν μεγαλυτερο βαθμο αποδοσης σε σχεση με τους  κοινου εκπομπου  πολλες φορες με καλη σχεδιαση αγγιζει το 65% αρα και οι αναγκες σε ψυξη ειναι σχετικα μειωμενες ...Σαφως η προσεγγιση του κατασκευαστη  δεν ειναι η ισχυς σε αυτο το μηχανημα ...αρα και η ψυξη δεν ειναι ιδιαιτερα αναγκαια 

Παρολο οτι με αυτη την ταση τροφοδοσιας και τοσους πυκνωτες θα μπορουσε ανετα να βγαζει γυρω στα 100-120 βαττ το καναλι και σιγουρα τα διπλα στα 4 ωμ αλλα για να τα κανει αυτο θα χρειαστει μετασχηματιστη σχεδον 350 βαττ ανα καναλι   >οπως βλεπεις ο μετασχηματιστης ειναι οριακα 200 βαττ .....Αρα ο ενισχυτης ειναι σχεδιασμενος  στην ουσια για 60+60 βαττ με πριθωρια για  headroom +dynamic peaks  μεχρι 100...

Η πηγη για τα τρανσιστορ ειναι ο Νακας.... ιδια και σωστα τετοια τρανσιστορ  φορανε ενα καρο μοντελα της ΥΑΜΑΗΑ  και αν δεν βρεις  εχει δεκαδες αλλα και μεγαλυτερα ...τσουχτερα βεβαια αλλα εισαι απολυτα σιγουρος για το τι αγοραζεις ..

καλη συνεχεια

----------


## ezizu

Σάκη να ΄σαι καλά ,σε ευχαριστώ .

----------


## east electronics

Σηφη το μηχανημα σου αυτο συνεχιζει να πηγαινει καλα ?

----------


## ezizu

Ναι Σάκη από ότι ξέρω καλά πάει.
Τον ενισχυτή τον έχει κάποιος γνωστός ενός φίλου μου και  δεν του έχει παρουσιάσει πρόβλημα.
Η χρήση του βέβαια είναι σε πολύ νορμάλ επίπεδα, παίζει με δύο ηχεία 8Ω  και όταν λειτουργεί  (όχι καθημερινά) παίζει σε μέτριες εντάσεις και για 2-3 ώρες συνεχόμενα το πολύ .



Υ.Γ.  Δεν ξέρω για πιο λόγο, αλλά εγώ (τουλάχιστον) δεν βλέπω τις εικόνες που είχα ανεβάσει στο ποστ#9.
       Διαγράφονται μετά από κάποιο χρονικό διάστημα;

----------


## east electronics

Σηφη σε βαθος χρονου μαθαμε περισσοτερα πραγματα για αυτα τα μηχανηματα οποτε εαν χρειαστεις βοηθεια σε καποια φαση στο μελλον    εχω 5-6 παραπανω πραγμτα να σου πω ...

Φιλικα 
Σακης Πετροπουλος

----------

ezizu (10-09-14)

----------


## ezizu

Θα το έχω υπόψη μου Σάκη, σε ευχαριστώ.

----------

